# 17.1g (65L) Rimless Tank



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## mevanpl (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice.. Adding more tetra verities will looks more nice


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iJohno (Feb 1, 2016)

I think I am pushing my stocking limits soon with the amount of RCS coming :|:crying:



mevanpl said:


> Nice.. Adding more tetra verities will looks more nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Bump: :angel::fish1::fish:



Cmeister said:


>


----------

